# Are you looking for more contract jobs?



## ScreenPrintConnections

I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!

PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.

thanks!
Tyler


----------



## numberonenog

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler


Good Problem to have, Tyler! I'm in Los Angeles. PM me if you're interested?
James


----------



## Dope' Chic Designs

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler


Hi my name is April and I'm the owner of Dope' Chick designs LLC I have been in business for about two and a half years I have my shop out of my home a two and a half car garage was converted into my shop I am reaching out to you about your post regarding working with another shop. I'm really interested in helping you out I would like to expand my business and hopefully this would help me grow my business. I have proper equipment I have 3 heat presses a 16x24 and A 15x15 and another 15x15 with attachments I own a Epson 570 sublimation printer and I am working on getting a larger heat press 31x40 or larger. I am just waiting for them to be available in stock. Well I look forward to hearing from you and if you think that you would like to work with me please feel free to ask any questions that you would like and hopefully I can help you out as well as you help me out. Thank you and you have a blessed day


----------



## Kritisen

I too need contract jobs..Please suggest jobs for me..Hope for the best


----------



## Sharmapinky

Dope' Chic Designs said:


> Hi my name is April and I'm the owner of Dope' Chick designs LLC I have been in business for about two and a half years I have my shop out of my home a two and a half car garage was converted into my shop I am reaching out to you about your post regarding working with another shop. I'm really interested in helping you out I would like to expand my business and hopefully this would help me grow my business. I have proper equipment I have 3 heat presses a 16x24 and A 15x15 and another 15x15 with attachments I own a Epson 570 sublimation printer and I am working on getting a larger heat press 31x40 or larger. I am just waiting for them to be available in stock. Well I look forward to hearing from you and if you think that you would like to work with me please feel free to ask any questions that you would like and hopefully I can help you out as well as you help me out. Thank you and you have a blessed day


Clear And smart explanation got from you...Thank you


----------



## AidanHar

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler


Hi Tyler! My name's Aidan and I co-own a screen print & embroidery shop in the Philadelphia area. I'll PM over my contact information and hope to be in touch!


----------



## ScreenPrintConnections

Hey Aidan.

Nice to meet you man. 

Thanks for responding to my post. Would love to learn more about your business and what your capabilities are. I run a shop in the NW and our business has expanding to a point we are boiling over. We run multiple autos and manual presses but are still trying to keep up.

We actually have quite a few clients in your neck of the woods and would be interested in contracting them out if the price is right. The thing is we have a very aggressive cost structure so it may not be something you are looking to do. The bonus is that it is pretty steady business.

Let me know if this is something you are interested in. 

Can you tell me what type of equipment you are running now, manual vs. auto, color counts, heads, etc...

Thanks.

Tyler


----------



## AidanHar

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> Hey Aidan.
> 
> Nice to meet you man.
> 
> Thanks for responding to my post. Would love to learn more about your business and what your capabilities are. I run a shop in the NW and our business has expanding to a point we are boiling over. We run multiple autos and manual presses but are still trying to keep up.
> 
> We actually have quite a few clients in your neck of the woods and would be interested in contracting them out if the price is right. The thing is we have a very aggressive cost structure so it may not be something you are looking to do. The bonus is that it is pretty steady business.
> 
> Let me know if this is something you are interested in.
> 
> Can you tell me what type of equipment you are running now, manual vs. auto, color counts, heads, etc...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tyler


Great to hear! We currently have a manual Riley 350 - 6 Color, 6 Station press. We also offer embroidery if that is something your clients have any interest in/need for.

As for pricing we're pretty flexible and typically pride ourselves on having very low prices among local competitors without sacrificing quality. Obviously with steady business and larger quantities, we would be willing to further cut some of those prices too!

If you want to shoot me an email over at [email protected] with a rough idea of what you had in mind in terms of cost structure, typical order size, etc. and I would be more than happy to put together some exact pricing numbers for you and let you know if it's something I think might fit with our shop!

Thanks again!
Aidan


----------



## ScreenPrintConnections

Thanks Aidan.

I will try and get something over in a bit. I am a little concerned about volume and turn times on a manny. It doesn't mean we can't send you jobs but it may limit what we can send your way.

For example right now I have 3 jobs over 3,000 pieces with at least 3 colors including underbase. The challenge with orders that size is that the price per print is expected to be very low. I could keep the larger ones in house too.

I do get alot of jobs under 100 pieces as well that may work better for you. Anyhow, I will put some pricing together and send your way to see if it is something you are interested in partnering together.

Good news is typical turns are 7-10 business days with occasional rush in there, but we can always charge a rush fee for jobs less than 7 days which I typically charge 20-30% more for.

Anyhow.

Thanks for responding.

Tyler


----------



## impboise

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler


Hi Tyler,
If you ever need quick turn around on multi-color jobs, we have industrial grade Aeoon direct-to-garment printer. With full color DTG printing, we have no minimums and very fast turn around which can help supliment your shorter run jobs that you don't like setting up on your presses. We are in Boise, Idaho but ship all over the US.
Bryan
Perfectly Branded


----------



## Dope' Chic Designs

Sharmapinky said:


> Clear And smart explanation got from you...Thank you


Hi, sorry I forgot to mention Im loacted in central Florida between Tampa Fl. and Orlando Fl. in a small town called Lakeland fl. Thank you, April
My email: [email protected]


----------



## AddisonKorczynski

I also need.


----------



## AidanHar

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> Thanks Aidan.
> 
> I will try and get something over in a bit. I am a little concerned about volume and turn times on a manny. It doesn't mean we can't send you jobs but it may limit what we can send your way.
> 
> For example right now I have 3 jobs over 3,000 pieces with at least 3 colors including underbase. The challenge with orders that size is that the price per print is expected to be very low. I could keep the larger ones in house too.
> 
> I do get alot of jobs under 100 pieces as well that may work better for you. Anyhow, I will put some pricing together and send your way to see if it is something you are interested in partnering together.
> 
> Good news is typical turns are 7-10 business days with occasional rush in there, but we can always charge a rush fee for jobs less than 7 days which I typically charge 20-30% more for.
> 
> Anyhow.
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> Tyler


Hi Tyler,

Happy Monday & thanks for getting back to me - Completely understand in regards to your concerns! We've comfortably turned around some 1,000+ piece orders, so we try to not write-off any big jobs, but definitely all depends on needed turnaround time and pricing per print for quantities that large.

Great to hear in regards to smaller jobs as well - We're definitely always looking for stuff in the 100-500 shirt range to consistently knockout for people! That typical turnaround time is right in line with what we usually quote clients at as well.

Definitely feel free to send any other additional info my way - I've linked my email below again just in case!

Looking forward to staying in touch & all the best!

Aidan
[email protected]


----------



## sgsellsit

Tyler,
Saw your post and wanted to reach out. My shop is located in the top northwest corner of Alabama right outside Florence, AL. This area from the 60's to late 90's was the t-shirt producing capitol of the world. I have been in the industry for 30+ years and have had a squeegee in my hand for every bit of it. I currently have an 8-color M&R Gauntlet Auto and an 8-color M&R Manual press. I do have cutters, heat presses and embroidery but I do not contract those areas. Pre-Covid I had 5 employees and several local contractors plus retail and event customers. Post-Covid I lost a big majority of my contracts to lack of business and business closures. My retail and event jobs have suffered tremendously. I lost every employee to all the handouts and extended benefits, most of which cost me big time in unemployment compensations. I have vowed to not travel that path again. So now I am a one man shop. I have an in-house art department. I have printed on everything from burlap sacks to computer chips and everything in between with every ink and substrate combination imaginable and with every print style imaginable. I have contract printed for companies that had customers such as Harley Davidson, SEC, Nike, Tommy Hilfiger, DKNY, Planet Hollywood, Hard Rock Cafe and the list goes on. All that said, I am looking to shoot screen ready art and print standard cotton/polycotton t-shirt jobs with 1-4 colors. This way I focus on producing the orders, on fast printing, heat stable materials and getting them out the door. All my art and print services are available of course but just wanted to be upfront with what I am looking for at this point in my career. As I am out in the shop quite often the best avenue to reach me for this type of correspondence is by email. Let me know what you are expecting as far as pricing, job sizes, logistics, turn around times, payment, etc. and I will be glad to send you something over. My email is [email protected]. Have a good one. 
Thanks,
Everett Chandler
Specialized Graphics


----------



## Spent Graphics

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler


Always looking for more work and new opportunities our contact information is listed below. We are based out Orange County, Ca

[email protected]


----------



## Elementz

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler


Hello, my name is Floyd Whitehead from Elementz Designs Unlimited located in Rahway NJ


ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler


Hello, my name is Floyd Whitehead from Elementz Designs Unlimited located in Rahway NJ. I have a home based shop that's been in operation for the last year 1/2. I have 38 years of experience screenprinting tee shirts, sweatshirts, sweatpants, etc., also 15 years experience as a sample maker printing up to 14 colors. I'm definitely interested in collaborating with you and your company as I'm seeking to generate more orders through my shop while at the same time assist you with your fulfillment. If interested you can reach me at: [email protected] or at (908) 296-1625, also I have some samples you can see on my website: elementzdesigns.com. Looking forward to hearing from you soon. Thank you. 
Sincerely 
Floyd Whitehead


----------



## E&G custom apparel

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler





ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler


Hi im manny i have a small in home operation printing shirts and would like to get more serious with t shirt printing and would love to tackle your small jobs ill go the extra mile for you and your customers


----------



## DTG4Winners

ScreenPrintConnections said:


> I have too many jobs to fulfill. I am looking to partner with some contract print shops in different parts of the country. I am not necessarily trying to work with the largest shops, but rather some midsize growing shops that are looking for more work!
> 
> PM me your contact so I can reach out and see how we can work together.
> 
> thanks!
> Tyler


Hi Tyler, my name is Danale. I think my company has what you are looking for. My email is [email protected] we are located in Las Vegas


----------

